

Yahoo Acquires Self-Destructing Messaging App Blink - raresp
http://hackingnews.com/security/yahoo-acquires-self-destructing-messaging-app-blink/

======
raresp
This is a good application, but there are keyloggers and many other tools to
steal phone information.

------
programminggeek
Well, maybe it's time I finish my self destruct messaging app. Hrmmm.....

